# Crab Dip



## ocsnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

OK I'm going to give this a try today while I smoke a chicken up and I'll let you all know how it turns out, as of now the skies are overcast and I'm hopping the rain holds off...If anyone has tried this any pointers or tips would be great... 

Q views to come.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 24, 2009)

cant wait to see the results


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 24, 2009)

*Patiently waiting for Q View.*


----------



## ocsnapper (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry for the delay...so here we go made up some crab dip with
1/2 pt sour cream
8oz cream cheese
4oz  mix cheese
1lb  lump crab meat or claw 
old bay to taste
salt and pepper to taste
and tossed in some sharp cheddar with horse radish 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Placed it on the smoker for about an 1 1/2 hrs using mesquite about 3 chunks mesquite 



and here's the end result... a little strong on the mesquite I think that a lighter wood for the smoke would be better other then that every one enjoyed


OH one last thing I added the shard ed mixed cheese from the start of the smoke next time I will add it at the end just to melt the cheese


Thanks for looking


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 25, 2009)

Everything looks good and I like the color on the bird.


----------



## rivet (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks real tasty OC! Nice recipe, too and thanks for sharing.


----------

